#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-27
<Fudge> AlanBell  is tha ton oneiric?
<leagris> hello
<w0jrl> hello
<w0jrl> Is anyone having an issue with Empathy where it doesn't show the contact list in an IRC chat? If so, how can I fix it?
<w0jrl> in some rooms it works, and in others it doesn't.
<w0jrl> it's wierd.
<AlanBell> Fudge: it will be in oneiric, and there is a request to get it into Natty as a stable release update
<Fudge> what will be AlanBell  i missed the first half of the converstaion but it sounded interesting
<AlanBell> the update to onboard, the virtual keyboard
<AlanBell> if you add https://launchpad.net/~frafu/+archive/ppa and update then onboard should be upgraded to get the new theme
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<AlanBell> so it should get the more ubuntuish colours and font and rounded corners on the keycaps
<w0jrl> Does anyone know how to start KAccessible?
<Fudge> ah right AlanBell  tks
<charlie-tca> Now trying a vertical mouse, Evoluent Vertical Mouse 3, right hand, USB only
<charlie-tca> phillw: question?
<charlie-tca> Any chance you could help cjohnston with making status website work without removing minimum font settings?
<phillw> charlie-tca: I'd be happy to assist
<charlie-tca> Can you join #ubuntu-community-team?
<TheMuso> I played with a recent revision of Unity 2D today with preliminary accessible support.
<fregl> TheMuso: I'd like to hear your opinion on it
<TheMuso> fregl: Right, I've already emailed you my preliminary findings, will play more tomorrow.
<TheMuso> Re unity 2d.
<fregl> ah, thanks
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> Someone suggested I try using skype. Will probably do that tomorrow.,
<fregl> TheMuso: for keyboard stuff you need to kick your own guys ;)
<TheMuso> fregl: Yup, that shouldn't be a problem.
<fregl> vlc seems pretty crappy and qgit needs tables to work
<fregl> I'm slowly testing more apps now
<TheMuso> Right.
<fregl> at some point it would be good to go through some inventory or set an app as target regularily
<fregl> most would require upstream collaboration
<fregl> for kde it's easy, I can simply commit there
<TheMuso> yUP.
<TheMuso> gah capslock
<TheMuso> My first and primary concern atm is unity 2D.
<fregl> sure
<TheMuso> So will be working with the devs on that one,.
<fregl> for me it's the big picture of course. but unity is great as test case for qml
<TheMuso> yUP.
<TheMuso> Grrr.
<TheMuso> Anyway, gotta get to bed. I am still slightly tired from my trip here over the weekend.
<fregl> TheMuso: sleep well :)
<TheMuso> thanks
<Cheri703> charlie-tca: how is the vertical mouse?
<charlie-tca> weird? 
<charlie-tca> This is the old model, three button and scroll wheel on the right, thumb button on left.
<charlie-tca> It is very different
<charlie-tca> It is closer to a mouse than the trackballs I have been using
<charlie-tca> but it is almost like using a joystick to move the cursor
<charlie-tca> Oh, and it only works on USB, I tried a ps/2 adapter, but it won't work
<Cheri703> is it happier for your wrist/hand? regardless of usability issues?
<charlie-tca> I don't yet. Just got it today
<Cheri703> kk :)
<charlie-tca> It does take the tension out of the forearm for me
<Cheri703> that's good
<charlie-tca> Gonna take a bit to get used to the movements again. I been using trackballs for over three years now
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-28
<charlie-tca> Cheri703: It seems I need more destop for the Vetical mouse since I am reting the entire arm on it.
<Cheri703> that  makes sense
<charlie-tca> but it does appear to be easier on the arm and wrist
<Cheri703> \o/ glad to hear it :)
<charlie-tca> I can't say for sure, my little finger is going numb, which might be because I don't quite have it right yet.
<charlie-tca> I am also writing with dasher, so it gets a lot of use.
<Cheri703> you might need to adjust your chair armrest (or get one), possibly adjusting chair height, so it's not so much pressure with your arm on the edge of the desk
<charlie-tca> I probably put it through a *lot* more use than most users will
<Cheri703> good tester then :)
<charlie-tca> I will try that!
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> That never occurred to me
<charlie-tca> give me a week, I will know how bad it hurts, right?
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> I used to get pinky numbness if my arm was angled upward toward the desk, OR if I had pressure from the edge of the desk on the underside of my arm
<Cheri703> so that's why I suggested adjusting the chair
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-29
<Pendulum> TheMuso: can you poke me for a PM when you're online next?
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Justa got your message, but i am abou to go to a meeting, will try you again when I get back from that.
<TheMuso> gah typing
<Pendulum> TheMuso: no worries :)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-30
<charlie-tca> A nice surprise. Dasher will input directly into VBox when I am running a test install
<charlie-tca> Cheri703: for my stiff fingers today, the vertical mouse is great!
<Cheri703> \o/ yay! I'm happy that it's helpful for you!
<Cheri703> I'd think that being able to transfer the bulk of the movement to larger muscles (vs just fingers for a trackball) would help at least sometimes
<charlie-tca> It rally is much better then a normal mouse, but it does have a learning curve
<charlie-tca> it does help. My fingers are so stiff with arthritus today, I can't bend them
<charlie-tca> Users have to want to relearn to use this, though. It takes a while to get used to it
<charlie-tca> The big issue seems to be size, it is available in large and small models, this is the small, and I wear a size medium glove. It might be too small for me
<Cheri703> good to know about the learning curve
<charlie-tca> Well, it is pricey, so if you go with it, it is sometimes iffy that they want to learn something different.
<charlie-tca> Cheri703: It might be the missing finger on my right-hand messing with the size here too
<Cheri703> hmm...could be
<Cheri703> well, I'm glad to hear that overall it's working for you at this point :)
<Cheri703> I'm off to volunteer my services for a bit. I'll look forward to further updates :)
<charlie-tca> okay
<Pendulum> just as a heads up here, I'm off to Maine until about the 10th
<Pendulum> will be on e-mail, but probably not IRC
<charlie-tca> Pendulum: good luck
<charlie-tca> have fun, if possible
<TheMuso> hey folks.
<Pendulum> I will!
<charlie-tca> Hello, TheMuso 
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: staying at http://www.rockyshorerentals.com/listing-sea-spray-cottage-5.html 
<Pendulum> I'm excited!
<charlie-tca> TheMuso: Are we going to have an accessible install for alpha2?
<Pendulum> (once I got over the 'you gave me 24 hours to pack for Maine?!' bit)
<charlie-tca> Ah, minor details!
<TheMuso> charlie-tca: At this stage, I don't think so, i am currently working on the profile code for the first screen, and running into a few mall issues that I am still debugging. I'd say the code will land right after alpha 2.
<TheMuso> it will also take time for Colin/Evan to review my code as well.
<charlie-tca> Works for me.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Pendulum: Wow!
<charlie-tca> nice place
<TheMuso> The ubiquity a11y stuff is pretty much the only thing I am working on this week.
<TheMuso> But I am also talking to folks about Unity 2D accessibility.
<charlie-tca> Great! We want everything this time, if possible.
<TheMuso> I think that will be much more possible with Unity 2D than it will 3D, at least this cycle.
<TheMuso> However I am going to continue to bang on Unity 3D in my own time, and try and help things move forwrad.
<TheMuso> forward
<charlie-tca> Thank you. You do good work! I wish I could help with it, but my coding skills are severely lacking
<TheMuso> Thanks. I have come to the conclusion that if programming doesn't come easily to you, then its tedious, and it depends on how well you are able to think through program design and logic.
<charlie-tca> I used to be able to do that, but my brain is too rattled now to follow it. I keep trying though. Maybe that will come back eventually.
<TheMuso> I understand.
<charlie-tca> heh
<TheMuso> I really have to push myself sometimes to do what needs to be done to code.
<charlie-tca> yup
<TheMuso> As it certainly doesn't come naturally to me.
<charlie-tca> It can be that way. Most people are not as logical as code.
<TheMuso> Yep.
<charlie-tca> Well, I better go cut the grass, again.
<TheMuso> I think you really should start out reading and understanding code before you try modifying it.
<TheMuso> charlie-tca: No problem.
<charlie-tca> By all means. Those who can not read and understand it already, should not be touching it
<charlie-tca> That often does more damage than good
<TheMuso> yep
<phillw> hiyas charlie-tca are you mad busy, medium busy or have 5 minutes to spare?
<charlie-tca> playing catchup; been gone all morning
<charlie-tca> go ahead
<phillw> a quick PM whenever you have chance, for a change good tidings :)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-01
<leagris> hello
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-02
<charlie-tca> http://iloveubuntu.net/onboard-0951-ubuntus-default-virtual-keyboard-has-new-awesome-themeable-look-oneiric-ocelot
<AlanBell> yay \o/
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-06-27
<Fudge> is quantal using python3 with orca yet?
<TheMuso> Fudge: I am currently working on that right now.
<TheMuso> Fudge: Gradually working up the dependency chain, although braille will be disabled for now.
<Fudge> sweet
<Fudge> ill hold off an install
<TheMuso> Fudge: You won't see Orca using python 3 till the end of the week at least, because alpha 2 is currently being prepped and tested, so maybe Saturday at the earliest.
<TheMuso> As in, thats when it will likely first appear on images.
<Fudge> cool thanks
<TheMuso> Fudge: All the pieces are now in quantal-proposed, but there are new packages, so they need an archive admin to approve them. Give it 24 hours or so, and you can grab what you want from quantal-proposed if you are keen to test.
<TheMuso> I'm running Orca using python 3 atm, and so far no problems.
<Fudge> TheMuso  yep can do that, ill install it tonight and enable proposed or preposed
<Fudge> proposed loL, does orca perform any better TheMuso ?
<TheMuso> Fudge: no difference really.
<Fudge> oh ok TheMuso 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-06-28
<DomasoFan> hello all. hope you are doing good that day.
<AlanBell> hi DomasoFan 
<DomasoFan> hmm. i guess my updated ubuntu 12.10 is now officially dead. it seems not to be able to update itself.
<AlanBell> oh dear, mine is updating fine
<AlanBell> I have a problem with no audio in virtualbox though. I have a workaround but it is a bit of a worry that it boots silent.
<DomasoFan> maybe the server is dead. it seems to have a very very very long ping.
<AlanBell> alpha2 just got released, dunno if that is enough to slow things down (shouldn't be really)
<DomasoFan> might be that the swiss server now is broken down. *lol*
<DomasoFan> AlanBell ok. now using the german server. that works now.
<JanC> there probably are multiple swiss servers
<AlanBell> TheMuso: are you aware of audio problems in quantal, specifically in virtualbox?
<TheMuso> AlanBell: No audio problems in quantal for me personally for anybody I know, haven't heard about virtualbox. There is a possiblity I missed something in a recent merge that may have broken things for virtualbox/VMWare audio, so let me check and get back to you.
<AlanBell> thanks TheMuso
<AlanBell> currently it selects a device that doesn't work
<AlanBell> bug #1016969 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016969 in ubiquity "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016969
<TheMuso> AlanBell: NO I didn't. Please file a bug report.
<TheMuso> Making sure you include apport/alsa-info.sh output whilst in virtualbox.
<AlanBell> TheMuso: ok, I will add that to bug #1016969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016969 in ubiquity "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016969
<TheMuso> Ok thanks.
<AlanBell> TheMuso: audio is great on my laptop which is running quantal, just in virtualbox I have the problem
<AlanBell> TheMuso: added the output from alsa-info.sh
<TheMuso> Thanks will get to it today.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2014-06-27
<tyflos> good afternoon
<tyflos> bye
#ubuntu-accessibility 2015-06-22
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
